# Ankle Problems



## MBuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been having a problem while doing forms....most nights while I'm doing forms, about halfway through practice, I get a shooting pain in my ankle.  I can't put much weight on it and it usually forces me to stop for a minute.  After I roll it around and stretch it out a bit, it is usually better, but sometimes comes back.

Does anyone have any experience with this or any suggestions?


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

a) roll it around and stretch it before each workout.

b) work on some ankle-strengthening exercises such as,

- stand on a step so heels can sink lower than ball of the foot; do calf raises

- alternate between rocking back to balance on heels, rocking forward to balance on balls of your feet

- alternate between standing on outside edge of feet, inside edge of feet.

Also, you might want to work these loosening up/stretching/strengthening into your daily routine.

It is better to strengthen in advance than to rehab an injury!


----------

